
How Much Do You Spend on Energy? - joeborza
Interested to hear how much people spend on (if any):
Electricity
Heating Fuels
Gasoline&#x2F;Diesel
Others?
======
zapperdapper
Electricity is £10 a month and I'm in credit earning 3% interest in the
balance.

Heating oil is 500 every 18 months but depends a lot on weather.

Virtually nothing on petrol as I rarely use the car these days.

------
smadam9
0.25€ per kWh

